# Need help with Look registration



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I went to register my Look 555 online and neither of the numbers from the bottom bracket will work. The numbers won't link to a Look product. I got a book from the dealer but their was no number inside. I know my dealer can handle warrantee issues but if I move or the dealer goes under I want the bike linked to me. I can't find a link to email Look USA about this. What to do?


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

if a number could be a letter for example 1 or I see if exchanging these helps i know it did for me. best of luck


----------

